

Why HN Titles Are Awful And How You're Doing It Wrong. Bitcoin. - jastanton

There is a theme of HN titles that seem to crop up from time to time, so much so over the past couple of years it&#x27;s been a running joke between myself and my coworkers. Thought I&#x27;d see if anyone else noticed.
======
vwinsyee
You might enjoy this story/thread from three months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815282)

~~~
jastanton
This is brilliant, and in large supports my argument :) thanks

------
nevir
This.

Titles like that tend to be fluff, and frequently misleading. Feels like
people are more concerned with up votes than quality of content.

Dramatic titles always win.

